

Rails-style method hooks for plain old Ruby objects - fbonetti
https://github.com/fbonetti/method_hooks

======
thomasfl
This looks similar to the aspect oriented programming lib aquarium
[https://github.com/deanwampler/Aquarium](https://github.com/deanwampler/Aquarium)

